# Another doe



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Fair to middlin' sized doe. Southwest Ohio. 120lbs


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yum.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job. Nothing wrong with that doe!


----------

